# 80104 deleted for 2015 - Hello, i need some help please



## cdr4life (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello, i need some help please. As i just now read in the CPT 2015 book, 80104 (drug screen) will be gone in 2015. So now what do i use? Is there a generic code I can use or does it need to be specifed by what kind of drug screen? My guess is 80300 or 80303, but i am not sure, could someone help me with this? I'd appreciate it! 

Stephanie Garrison, CPC
Medical Biller and Coder
Good Health Financial, PC 
4600 S. Mill Avenue, Ste 280 
Tempe, AZ 85282-6850
Ph: (480) 305-2888 Ext 1131
Fax: (480) 305-2889
sgarrison@goodhealthfinancial.com


----------



## 1formissy (Dec 9, 2014)

smoogie87 said:


> Hello, i need some help please. As i just now read in the CPT 2015 book, 80104 (drug screen) will be gone in 2015. So now what do i use? Is there a generic code I can use or does it need to be specifed by what kind of drug screen? My guess is 80300 or 80303, but i am not sure, could someone help me with this? I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Stephanie Garrison, CPC
> Medical Biller and Coder
> ...


This is what I found regarding these changes. 
AMA Drug Testing CPT? Codes for 2015
The AMA CPT? Editorial Panel has posted the 2015 drug CPT codes on their website. There are new, revised and deleted codes in the Drug Testing, Therapeutic Drug Assay and Chemistry sections of the pathology and laboratory section of the CPT manual. The codes are not finalized, but are posted for comment by anyone who is impacted by the new codes. There are 65 new codes, 29 deleted codes and 6 revised codes on the list. Medicare will be taking suggestions for pricing of these new codes in their July open door meeting for 2015 fees. The hope is that the new qualitative drug codes can also replace the Medicare G0341 and G0434 drug screen codes to avoid two separate coding schemes for drug screens.
The qualitative drug screen codes (80100, 80101 and 80104) are being deleted and replaced with new codes. The 80102 drug confirmation code is also being eliminated to be replaced with drug specific CPT codes. A useful table will be included in the code set that specifies which drugs are identified for each drug or drug class.
Paul Keoppel was the CLMA representative on the AMA Quantitative Drug Testing Workgroup and a member of the CLMA Legislative, Compliance, and Reimbursement Committee.
The AMA notice can be accessed on AMA Quantitative Drugs on the AMA website. 

Unfortunately, I do not have access to the AMA, and they do not have it published publicity. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Dec 15, 2014)

There is a great article in AAPC's Healthcare Business Monthly December 2014 page 31 that discusses these pathology and lab changes.  Codes 80300-80304 will be used for presumptive drug class screening and there are a lot of codes for definitive drug testing.


----------

